# Sticky  Pics of members here...



## Shipwreck

Feel free to throw your photo up here!!!


----------



## Guest

Hey, pretty cool idea! It's always nice to put a face with the text...

I think it's safe to say that it's pretty safe for everyone to post their pics of themselves here, I mean after all... We're all packin! 

Here's me...


----------



## Shipwreck

Yea, I thought it would be kinda fun to see everyone. That's why I started it :-D


----------



## Nick

*use www.photobucket.com

it's free and easy and it's what I use for hosting my pics.*


----------



## Shipwreck

Nick said:


> *use www.photobucket.com
> 
> it's free and easy and it's what I use for hosting my pics.*


Or here... http://www.imageshack.us/

No acct needed. Ya just u/l the pic.


----------



## breech




----------



## Shipwreck

breech said:


>


Dude, U shot that guy in the hands


----------



## breech

I promise it wasn't me.


----------



## L8models

*The one and only L8models.*


----------



## rfawcs

I hope this works. I know, that's not a handgun. But it is a recent photo.


----------



## Woo




----------



## BEER

real name's Russ. anything else you wanna know, just ask, i might even answer you. lol


----------



## Hal8000

My real name is Dale. My computer is named Hal... :roll:


----------



## Guest

*Me last year*









*Yeah, this pic is old from when I was 12, but I don't take good pics and this is like the best pic I ever had taken of me*

























Ugly aint I?


----------



## -gunut-

Here I am last year


----------



## -gunut-

Here is another one. This is usually the ranges I shoot at ;-)


----------



## -gunut-

rfawcs said:


> I hope this works. I know, that's not a handgun. But it is a recent photo.


I like your toy! Looks fun! :-D


----------



## Guest

-gunut- said:


>


Are you wearing bell bottoms?


----------



## -gunut-

Maser said:


> -gunut- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you wearing bell bottoms?
Click to expand...

lol No I am not. :lol:


----------



## rfawcs

-gunut- said:


> I like your toy! Looks fun! :-D


It's a blast. literally. You get everyones attention - .308 out of an 8-inch barrel. :lol:


----------



## -gunut-

rfawcs said:


> -gunut- said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like your toy! Looks fun! :-D
> 
> 
> 
> It's a blast. literally. You get everyones attention - .308 out of an 8-inch barrel. :lol:
Click to expand...

 :-D


----------



## WarWeasel

Well since all of the hip kids are doing it.. here is yours truly in my natural habitat...the dealers area of a gaming convention:









..Yes I am a hopeless dork...and I'm ok with that....


----------



## Guest

rfawcs said:


> -gunut- said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like your toy! Looks fun! :-D
> 
> 
> 
> It's a blast. literally. You get everyones attention - .308 out of an 8-inch barrel. :lol:
Click to expand...

Awsome, I didn't know it was a 7.62mm (.308) I thought it was a 5.56mm (.223).


----------



## P97

Only picture I have now to Post.


----------



## viper31373

ok so i let the hair get a little long, ever see grizzly adams?...lol










this was a few years back when i first made sgt.










danny


----------



## jwkimber45

Good idea Shipwreck!!!

Heres a few pics from this past winter





































[img:]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v306/jwkimber45/redhead.jpg[/img]


----------



## Guest

jwkimber45 said:


>


What a truly awsome pic. Thanks for sharing. Did you have it mounted or have it set in state?


----------



## jwkimber45

Maser, I took that cat in Texas, it was first babcat. I case skinned it and sent the fur to the tanner. It now hangs in my office.


----------



## -gunut-

jwkimber45 said:


> Maser, I took that cat in Texas, it was first babcat. I case skinned it and sent the fur to the tanner. It now hangs in my office.


Haha thats awesome


----------



## Guest

I just took this pic now. Sucks huh? I love trying to be cool in pics, but no matter what I always come out looking like an idiot.  
[img:640:480:8d43e156b2]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v507/Maser/ad97633b.jpg[/img:8d43e156b2]


----------



## Charlie

OK, here's a pic a couple of years old. Me and my "group".


----------



## jwkimber45

Thats a good picture Charlie!!


----------



## Charlie

I'm the good looking one second from the left.


----------



## jwkimber45

Really, I'd lean more to the ugly one with the three good lookin' ones!!!!

Your family I'm assuming!!! Looks like you all have a lot of fun together.


----------



## Charlie

Yep, we call it "the group".


----------



## badman400

Here I am at the range during an impromptu test between three different types of 40 caliber carbines that I own. My wife helped out by shooting the photos. Here I'm shooting the Beretta CX4 Storm, which by the way, was the winner of my little contest. 








Loading the mags...


----------



## -gunut-

Nice pics! And welcome! How are you liking the storm?


----------



## badman400

I love the CX4 Storm! No doubt it is a beautiful, accurate, and reliable carbine. But, with around $1200 in it with accessories, I may not have quite as much fun with it as with my Hi-Point carbines. Let me explain. The more money I spend on a weapon, the more careful I tend to be, and the more particular I am with how it's handled. With the my Hi-Point carbines, I guess I'm a little more relaxed and more willing to put them through the paces without worrying about them getting banged up, etc. Although I take good care of all my weapons. And with a lifetime warranty, if the Hi-Point breaks I get a new one or free parts/repair. May sound a little crazy, but that's the straight of it. What do you guys think, should I just get over it and shoot the fire out of all of them? :twisted: Any of you guys feel the same about different priced/valued weapons that you own? May be a subconcious thing I'm just realizing. :roll:


----------



## 2400

badman400 said:


> The more money I spend on a weapon, the more careful I tend to be, and the more particular I am with how it's handled.
> 
> What do you guys think, should I just get over it and shoot the fire out of all of them? :twisted: Any of you guys feel the same about different priced/valued weapons that you own?


It's a gun, shoot it and enjoy. I don't have any safe queens, all mine are shooters. :-D


----------



## badman400

2400 wrote: [/quote]It's a gun, shoot it and enjoy. I don't have any safe queens, all mine are shooters. :-D[/quote]

I rationalize and I come up with just what you suggest. I just got caught up in being totally honest in my answer. Answering that question did make me think, and I am determined to more fully enjoy what I worked hard to acquire in the future. Still not sure I'll ever be able to see them all as _equal_ even though they are all "guns". None of them are "safe queens", but not all are "truck" guns either. 8)


----------



## 2400

badman400 said:


> 2400 wrote:


It's a gun, shoot it and enjoy. I don't have any safe queens, all mine are shooters. :-D[/quote]

I rationalize and I come up with just what you suggest. I just got caught up in being totally honest in my answer. Answering that question did make me think, and I am determined to more fully enjoy what I worked hard to acquire in the future. Still not sure I'll ever be able to see them all as _equal_ even though they are all "guns". None of them are "safe queens", but not all are "truck" guns either. 8)[/quote]

I don't have any "truck guns" or "safe queens", that's not to say I don't have nice guns. I hunt with them, carry them, work on them, shoot them and enjoy them.


----------



## Baldy

Hello to all.


----------



## Whittey

-=Whittey=-


----------



## Bob Wright

Shipwreck-

I'm flabbergasted! About your photo, I mean.

Whose picture have I been looking at on all of your posts? The one on your author's column? That's obviously not you.

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck

Bob Wright said:


> Shipwreck-
> 
> I'm flabbergasted! About your photo, I mean.
> 
> Whose picture have I been looking at on all of your posts? The one on your author's column? That's obviously not you.
> 
> Bob Wright


I never claimed that it was me in the avatar. In fact, U asked me 1x - and I explained that it was the guy from 24 - that FOX tv show - I always wondered what you were referring to about the smile


----------



## Charlie

See the "real" Shipwreck at the top of this thread. At least we think it is.


----------



## jwkimber45

Whittey said:


> [img:600:450:1c32e0231d]http://www.cepolina.com/freephoto/f/other.food/cracker.snack.bread.jpg[/img:1c32e0231d]
> 
> 
> -=Whittey=-


LOL!!!!!


----------



## Bob Wright

Well, I don't recall asking you about your photo. I did ask you who Jack Bauer was, but thought you were just picking up stuff off the TV show for your quips at the end of your posts.

I am most glad to know those aren't really your photos as the kid in those looks like a spoiled child.


Bob Wright


----------



## 2400

Here's a pic of me at "work" a few years ago. It's a tough job but somebodys got to do it. :-D


----------



## Rustycompass

2400 said:


> Here's a pic of me at "work" a few years ago. It's a tough job but somebodys got to do it. :-D


Hey 2400, nice ride... what kind of fuel mileage with that baby? Jus' kiddin... very cool !!! God Bless you Fly boys.... :smt023


----------



## "JB"

Here's me a few years ago, riding my one of the horses in West Glacier, Mt. Lil-bit was cuttin up here... he sent me airborn a couple of times thinkin he was funny.


----------



## Bob Wright

2400,

There appears to be a Hornet behind you.

Bob Wright


----------



## DennyCrane

Whittey said:


> -=Whittey=-


Damn, you look just like a relative of mine...


----------



## 2400

DennyCrane said:


> Whittey said:
> 
> 
> 
> [img:600:450:608e1acd9e]http://www.cepolina.com/freephoto/f/other.food/cracker.snack.bread.jpg[/img:608e1acd9e]
> 
> 
> -=Whittey=-
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, you look just like a relative of mine...
Click to expand...

Saltine? :-D


----------



## 223HollowPoint

Yup thats me. Hope I did this correctly, ahem, yes.







This ws taken just before I had my teeth cleaned. But its a real picture of me, worked hard to get that look. :roll:


----------



## spacedoggy

Nice scopes :lol:


----------



## spacedoggy

My horse silver died so I replaced him with a Harley, only problem the old ball and chain now likes to ride.


----------



## Rustycompass

*My mug ...*


----------



## Guest

I got a few new pics of myself that I will upload later and post them here. I'm too lazy right now.


----------



## scooter

*Close your eyes now*


----------



## -gunut-

Baldy said:


> Hello to all. Here's my mug shot..


I like your puppy poster on the wall :mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead




----------



## scooter

*Just kidding now but....*



Baldy said:


> Hello to all. Here's my mug shot..


Am I alone in finding it hard to trust someone who doesnt trust thier own pants:mrgreen: :mrgreen: If ya gotta wear BOTH a belt and suspenders.............


----------



## Charlie

Puppy poster may be a "hit list"?:smt077 :smt077 :smt077


----------



## Rustycompass

*Labs r cool...*



-gunut- said:


> I like your puppy poster on the wall :mrgreen:


Labradors are cool ~ :smt023 ~ IMHO... but I say that 'cuz I have 3 of dim dar waterdogs & they're pretty good family pups & sport pups... sorta like the SUV of dogs... :smt003


----------



## TxPhantom

*Where's De Wemen???*

Dang! Aren't there any women on this site? I know they are out there because I see them at the gun ranges. 
The picture on my avatar is really me, you just can't see my cape.


----------



## Shipwreck

We just had 1 join last week... So far, she's the only 1.

Guess we should start a new thread for G/f's and/or wives


----------



## scooter

Shipwreck said:


> We just had 1 join last week... So far, she's the only 1.
> 
> Guess we should start a new thread for G/f's and/or wives


I could,but I wont touch that one:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## 2400

TxPhantom said:


> Dang! Aren't there any women on this site?


Ewe gots to brung yore own wimmen two this hear partie buckarooo.:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck

Ok, all U new people - post up!


----------



## J.R.

My daughter took this in High School for photo class,she's going to be a Jr. in college this year for photograpy. She's still doing BLACK AND WHITE J.R.


----------



## Shipwreck

cool photo - black and white pics usually looks pretty cool.


----------



## jwkimber45

J.R. said:


> My daughter took this in High School for photo class,she's going to be a Jr. in college this year for photograpy. She's still doing BLACK AND WHITE J.R.


That is a sweet pic JR

Welcome BTW!!!


----------



## Rustycompass

Very cool.... She's a good shutterbug...


----------



## SuckLead

TxPhantom said:


> Dang! Aren't there any women on this site? I know they are out there because I see them at the gun ranges.


Ahem! *waves* There's at least one woman here.


----------



## Rustycompass

*Heey there "Pickle".....*



SuckLead said:


> Ahem! *waves* There's at least one woman here.


 :smt039....just thought I'd say hey....some of us are paying attenton... :mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead

:smt039 I'm glad someone is! :smt026


----------



## scooter

Im still scared of her..........I mean she qoutes Big Al in her sig line fer cryin' out loud:smt104


----------



## 2400

SuckLead said:


> Ahem! *waves* There's at least one woman here.


Yes there is. :smt023 :smt033


----------



## MissouriMule

Yep, there's a couple of us here.


----------



## RONNIE J

*Love you guys*

SO   FOR WHAT WE HAVE HERE  

YOU FOLKS MAKE MY DAY

Ron


----------



## dlayne

Throwing some rounds down range with a H&K Mk23 at the 2006 Silencertests.com Shoot in Georgia.


----------



## Shipwreck

Kewl pic


----------



## -gunut-

dlayne said:


> Throwing some rounds down range with a H&K Mk23 at the 2006 Silencertests.com Shoot in Georgia.


Awesome pic! I want more!

Oh and WTF is up with that shirt? You should be ashamed! :mrgreen: :smt082


----------



## dlayne

-gunut- said:


> Oh and WTF is up with that shirt? You should be ashamed! :mrgreen: :smt082


Easy now. What did they ever do to you? One must recognize quality when they see it.


----------



## dlayne

-gunut- said:


> Awesome pic! I want more!


Glock 17









SIG 226


----------



## Guest

LOL!! No hearing protection required?


----------



## dlayne

Maser said:


> LOL!! No hearing protection required?


It was really weird not wearing hearing protection all day, although when I shot the AR I wish I would have had them. I wasn't too impressed with the .223 suppressed, but the .308 on the other hand was amazingy quiet when using subsonic ammo.


----------



## Shipwreck

C'mon guys... between the saltine cracker and this  - this is supposed to be REAL photos of everyone


----------



## Dracimus

2400 said:


> Here's a pic of me at "work" a few years ago. It's a tough job but somebodys got to do it. :-D


quite surprised that you standing by F/A 18!. I am much into fighter jet. also F/A 18 is my favorite multirole fighter jet!.


----------



## Dracimus

Shipwreck said:


> I never claimed that it was me in the avatar. In fact, U asked me 1x - and I explained that it was the guy from 24 - that FOX tv show - I always wondered what you were referring to about the smile


Yes, that man is keifier Sutherland aka Jack Bauer, 24 tv show is my favorite.

only saw whole of Season 1 and 4... and I wanted to watch season 2 and 3, but I am trying to save my money for next firearm purchase 

P.S. I will post my pic after i fix my main pc. Im using laptop since


----------



## Buckeye

Shipwreck said:


> C'mon guys... between the saltine cracker and this  - this is supposed to be REAL photos of everyone


OK fine...here I am, I'm not a freak, I just play one on TV


----------



## Buckeye

All right I'm done kidding...this is me at work sometime last summer I think. NO, I'm not an agent, nor even an LEO, just a local worker-bee who helps out from time to time when the big man comes to town...

[Image Removed by Author]


----------



## scooter

Well ya do look like the guy in the first pic too.....:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Maximo

This is as close as you want to get to my mug


----------



## Guest

Buckeye said:


> All right I'm done kidding...this is me at work sometime last summer I think, and the picture is real and legal for me to divulge...NO, I'm not an agent, nor even an LEO, just a local worker-bee who helps out from time to time when the big man comes to town...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also got one of me on the ramp w/ AF-1 at noon on election day 2004...one day I hope to have that one signed by GWB.


 Where you a driver?

Don't want to say too much.

But the advance team gets flown in first, before the president does (to the U.N). Before driving to all the N.Y. airports, then Newark.


----------



## Buckeye

I'm not a Fed, not an agent, not an LEO, don't carry a gun, nor have a top secret clearance, etc....just a local worker bee who has the honor of working with all the advanced teams USSS USAF WHC CAT Transp etc., I do what I can to help them get their job done efficiently and effectively.

I took this on the 4th of July a few weeks ago when I wasn't working the visit and had time to take pictures.


----------



## waterburybob

Here I am at Wooster Mountain in Danbury.


----------



## -gunut-

dlayne said:


> SIG 226


That is no sig! That is an HK! Cool pic btw


----------



## .45 cal Sushi

Me and a few friends ripping loose on some full auto. Thats my MP-5. The range master wouldn't allow the camera past the firing line and with 12 of us letting go at once.:smt067 The brass blast was so bad the camera guy wouldn't get near us. :smt082 Civilians... what can I say.


----------



## falshman70

My bride and I...


----------



## Clyde

Me and My Little friend :smt071


----------



## MissouriMule

I don't think I ever posted my mugshot here, so here it is:


----------



## 2400

MissouriMule said:


> I don't think I ever posted my mugshot here, so here it is:


Hi there, come here often? What's your sign? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## MissouriMule

Hey, you think this place is a single's bar or something!!


:smt082 :smt082


----------



## 2400

Big party at Charlies and you're invited. :smt033


----------



## MissouriMule

2400 said:


> Big party at Charlies and you're invited. :smt033


You flyboys are all the same! :mrgreen:

It takes a lot more than just fancy flying.... :smt077


----------



## blackice

Here is my most recent shot...... Its very rare.... I am usually taking them......


----------



## Rustycompass

Hey Black,
that's VERY wicked mini clip on your signature.... :smt023


----------



## VegasEgo

This was after about 25 Jager Bombs


----------



## Blastard




----------



## JHG

Here is my ugly mug ...


----------



## Mdnitedrftr

On the right...


----------



## john doe.

New guy here, I got this link from the Glock Talk forum.
Here's my pics.

Me at Glacier National Park (my back yard).









Me last year from being bored after surgery and not working (my wife let me do this- yep, I'm one lucky guy to have a wife who puts up with me). 









Before my Extreme Makeover!


----------



## scooter

You DO realize you need professional help??:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## john doe.

scooter said:


> You DO realize you need professional help??:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


That's funny- that's what my wife keeps saying.	:smt082


----------



## zipgraver

Well this me and the Bullwinkle Glock


----------



## Hal8000

MissouriMule said:


> You flyboys are all the same! :mrgreen:
> 
> It takes a lot more than just fancy flying.... :smt077


Owned! Hehehe....


----------



## bruce333

Here's mine








and one of my sweetheart when She was 9


----------



## reconNinja

Me when I first got the Persuader









And me after I got the SureFire for it









can't find the hi-res version, but here's me without guns


----------



## Benzbuilder

*This is me*

Don't look too long. you might turn to stone!:mrgreen:


----------



## Vulcan_Bomber

*Just checking to see if ZipLock bags really do keep the Bersa dry ander all moisture*

Any better suggestions instead of Ziplock - just kidding folks


----------



## john doe.

Vulcan_Bomber said:


> Any better suggestions instead of Ziplock - just kidding folks


Santa Clause scuba diving? Where do you find the time?


----------



## Rustycompass

Vulcan_Bomber said:


> Any better suggestions instead of Ziplock - just kidding folks


 Great pic bomber ...... :smt023 & welcome


----------



## OJ

If you were a Marine in 1949 and they told you this kid was your assistant Battalion Surgeon - could you have any greater motivation to not get wounded?:smt1099










Now - somewhat more aged -










Or this -










Just glad to be here - alive and well.

:mrgreen:


----------



## tony pasley

Well her goes


----------



## jenglish

Well here's me:


----------



## BNC04

Here is I a couple of years ago on top of a 14tner in Colorado.


----------



## SuckLead

I have one on here, but thought I'd update mine. Here's a few of me and my best girl.


----------



## Vulcan_Bomber

*New Toy*

Well it is a gun and I am holding in my hand!!.. does that count??


----------



## jeepgirl

me at the range, takin' a break--









another random pic--


----------



## Nastynewt

*pic*

Me and Nick after deer hunting


----------



## Sean

Here I am...no jokes about the load limit on the Cessna...it does JUST fine.


----------



## 2400

Sean said:


> Here I am...no jokes about the load limit on the Cessna...it does JUST fine.


How about a 112* day in Aug with lots of humidity? :smt033

Good to see you, you still making holsters?


----------



## JContouris

As long as there are so many ugly guys here I thought I would slip in another one and nobody will notice!!:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## InTheDawghouse

Here's mine. No laughing, I am very sensitive. :numbchuck:


----------



## Glockamania®

Video of me firing my Glock 35:


----------



## SuckLead

Glockamania® said:


>


You wouldn't happen to be visiting NC, would you? If not, I met your twin yesterday and he has a similar weapon.


----------



## Glockamania®

SuckLead said:


> You wouldn't happen to be visiting NC, would you? If not, I met your twin yesterday and he has a similar weapon.


:mrgreen:

Nope. This was taken in good 'ol California, yes there are outdoor ranges.

Here's my buddy's .50BMG taken the same day:


----------



## Dreadnought




----------



## USP Jock

Dreadnought said:


>


Thats no handgun in your mit dreadnought!

By the look of it not your first jar of the evening.


----------



## FallGuy

Here is a pic of me in a bunker getting ready to ambush.


----------



## Vulcan_Bomber

ok 2nd try, maybe this one will get through, last one apparently lost in cyberspace.
Here is 'Old Bessy' with a new friend, found this bargain on the net, looks like good old Uncle Sam decided not to but as many of these as He originally ordered.
Tasco Super Sniper S.W.A.T. Scope
10 - 40 X 
50mm Lens
30mm tube
Glove sized knobs
Dioptre Adjust
Objective Adjust / rangefinder
I.R. 5 red & 5 green positions
Waterproof to 4 ft (apparently)
Multicoated lenses both sides
Internal milling and matting to prevent reflections
heavy set of rings / spare battery / wrench included
oh yea, all for $130 + s&h from China
a good friend who 'knows' these things sez it's a bargain..


----------



## jblaze725

Here's me and my daughter. I don't know how she came out so cute. Must be the milkman.


----------



## GypsyBill

A couple of years old...


----------



## FallGuy

Ummmm, love the Sonic!


----------



## GypsyBill

FallGuy said:


> Ummmm, love the Sonic!


Yep... we were on a charity ride (local battered women's shelter) and most of the stops were Sonics.. they were the main sponsor... like I said.. that was a few years back when we were active riders.. sold the last Harley last and have taken up other pursuits..


----------



## cdsdss

*Another day at the office*


----------



## PenguinRunway

The only photos of me are taken on a photoshoot with my band, those are too arogant to be posted here. I'll try to take a casual one.


----------



## Vulcan_Bomber

Meeting with the IRSor your Attorney perchance?


----------



## RetiredSwabbie

Jus me an ma Sigmas!:smt1099


----------



## latinbiker67

*Ftwfeel The Wind)*

Me and my 6 cylinder



BIKEWEEK



MY HONEY


BEERGIRL


THIS IS LOW JACK: ANTI BIKE THEFT SYSTEM. SHE PACK A MEAN BITE!!


----------



## SuckLead

Nice bikes! And that snake is a beauty! I adore snakes.


----------



## Baldy

Great looking ride you got there LatinBiker. Never have had a big snake but I had a bunch of Kings and Corn Snakes I had rasied up to breed. We moved to Florida and I sold them all. Good rideing and shooting.

Best Baldy.


----------



## Vulcan_Bomber

SuckLead said:


> Nice bikes! And that snake is a beauty! I adore snakes.


How do you like your Thunder?, I have the Thunder Concealable, I think the slight difference is that the CC version has an 8 shot mag, where the straight Thunder is only 7 , strange because the CC Mag has a cut down guard so it doesn't snag on clothing, holster, purse etc.


----------



## SuckLead

Vulcan_Bomber said:


> How do you like your Thunder?, I have the Thunder Concealable, I think the slight difference is that the CC version has an 8 shot mag, where the straight Thunder is only 7 , strange because the CC Mag has a cut down guard so it doesn't snag on clothing, holster, purse etc.


I'm starting to like it better, but we got off on the wrong foot. I'm in the middle of customizing it, so it currently down for the count. But it's an accurate little gun. Wish the CC version had been out when I got mine because it really hurts when you put IWB.


----------



## JeffWard

*Me behind the laser....*

That's me behind the laser...

(Don't worry... empty gun, pointed at a time triggered camera!)

Jeff


----------



## Shipwreck

Had a sponsor at my FN Forum site make me a PS90 mag vest.

And yes, that is a tactical dog too.


----------



## handcannon

me this summer after School was out about 3 weeks before gun purchase


----------



## spacedoggy

This is why I carry a gun. Just in case a guy like this wants to fight me. I don't even know why hancannon carry's.



handcannon said:


> me this summer after School was out about 3 weeks before gun purchase


----------



## SuckLead

Yeah, I'm thinkin' handcannon carried that car to that spot, what do you think? 

So where's the shots of you with your new gun?


----------



## spacedoggy

*Picture of Spacedoggy*

OK this is me 2 years ago and 10 pounds. Still I wear 511 head to toe.


----------



## JeffWard

http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee197/Jeff_Ward/44Mag1.jpg

I like this one... but I sold the gun..


----------



## Nitesiter

My beautiful baby and I. 



Dave Presley
Nitesiters


----------



## Rustycompass

*just me ...*

~ nothing tuff or tactical ... just me & Blues Clues @ work during a halloween party for the kids yesterday ... :mrgreen:


----------



## PanaDP

...


----------



## js

yours truly... :smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck

PanaDP said:


> ...


I saw someone who looked JUST like you yesterday :anim_lol:


----------



## Rustycompass

*Nice range ...*



js said:


> yours truly... :smt1099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~ looks like a nice range ya have there JS. I would really like to build something like that only a little smaller @ our new place when we move .... If we can get enough property.


----------



## js

Lowdrift said:


> ~ looks like a nice range ya have there JS. I would really like to build something like that only a little smaller @ our new place when we move .... If we can get enough property.


It's a great range. There are different areas for all types of shooting. We were shooting at the 100 - 200 yards range area. The range has a pistol pit area, skeet area, rimfire area, etc. It's way, and I mean... waayyyy out in the country. It's a beautiful area. Also, lots of dear... We had a few run across the field as we were reloading. It's almost like they knew when the safest time would be to cross. :smt033


----------



## SAS MAYHEM

Shipwreck said:


> Had a sponsor at my FN Forum site make me a PS90 mag vest.
> 
> And yes, that is a tactical dog too.


Sweet vest SW, and your tactical K-9 looks mean too. :smt023

PS, Because of you I think I"m probably by getting a Walther. Sweet pistol.:smt023


----------



## Joeshwa24

Well I'm a new member so I guess I should put up a pick:










Thats me and my wife Breanna, notice the NRA shirt...


----------



## Shipwreck

Sporting a beard now...


----------



## Dr.K

My Son, My friend, My dog, and me.

The most recent photo with a gun, it can be used one handed.


----------



## X6StringerX

Here I am.


----------



## XD_Hokie

New to the Forum Dec 07

OK, picture of me on my first trip out of the U.S.A. Visited Israel last month. I am the guy in the middle between the two Israeli soldiers.


----------



## john doe.

I'll update mine. This is me, my wife and two daughters. My son(24 yo) is in Iowa.


----------



## myxd45

*me w/crazy aits ---sorry can't tell you were!*


----------



## myxd45




----------



## Parametalhead

Me at the hospital last week for the birth of my son. 7lbs. 11oz. Welcome to the crew Evan!!!


----------



## niadhf

Ok heres me in '06


----------



## soldierboy029

Heres some pics of me


By soldierboy029


By soldierboy029


----------



## bps3040

*Fishing pick from a couple years ago*


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Here's a picture of my girlfriend and I at a VERY cold Chicago Bears game this past January 



-Jeff-


----------



## justin81

The wife and I at Universal Studios.


----------



## godsdaddy

Couple pics for the forum...

One at work from recently:









And two at play from the last year or so:


















Enjoy! :smt023


----------



## M.I.

Like I promised, this is me. And of course, my goofy hound.










Nothing of me shooting, but I haven't been to a range for-evah.


----------



## Growler67

From April 2007









And from last Wednesday afternoon









Mein kinder









My significant "other", also known as my moms grand-dog-ter Abby


----------



## DevilsJohnson

The Mrs. and Me


----------



## BeefyBeefo

_Growler67_, that is a GORGEOUS dog!

-Jeff-


----------



## Growler67

BeefyBeefo said:


> _Growler67_, that is a GORGEOUS dog!
> 
> -Jeff-


Thanks. She's 6 1/2 years ols and 88 pounds, and though she's never played with her father she has his signature wrestling move. 100% goof with her mother's mouth. She'll talk for bacon and sing with any siren she hears. She's an Alaskan Malamute, btw. Here are a few more: http://www.handgunforum.net/showpost.php?p=133693&postcount=44


----------



## Nightfisher

Had not noticed this thread before. Don't have any photos from the range, but heres a few from my other hobby...

My personal best blue catfish of 61lbs...









Me and my son a few years back when he was just getting into fishing with me...









And me, my wife and my son out on the boat...


----------



## niadhf

Growler67 said:


> From April 2007
> [My significant "other", also known as my moms grand-dog-ter Abby


reminds me of my now gone to the snowfield girl. Shadow. Thanks for sharing. She too sang for sirens. But she only BARKED when bears were in the yard.:smt1099


----------



## knoxrocks222

and i found my dad on a&e's web site he is on the first 48 in memphis alot he is the one taking the picture on the bottem left


----------



## unpecador

Here's me... about six months before my first breath.


----------



## rccola712

me with my dads .357 he used for personal protection in the air force

thats also my grandfathers 1943 German Lugar on my hip


----------



## Firemedic21

*Picture of Me*

I found this thread and thought that I would share a few pics of myself w/u all.I don't have any of me shooting so these will have to do.I've enjoyed looking at ur pictures and being able to put a face w/ur names.
















Me









Me,Victoria,& Hunter (my brother)









Me & Victoria


----------



## hemmigremmie

If it works, here's my mug after garage cleaning. LOL


----------



## roadkingjack

*roadkingjack from kentucky*

http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo328/jflack/07-07040.jpg
Hello from the bluegrass:smt1099


----------



## zhurdan

I don't do too much photo... I tend to do more video, so this is the best I've got. (As an aside, in another thread, they were talking about re holstering a weapon that doesn't have external safeties.... watch my finger.. I exaggerate it outwards on the re holster on purpose. This, in my opinion, is how you should practice.) I know my draw needs some work, but that's coming.



Zhur


----------



## BlueGumyBear

Meeeeeee.....


----------



## vsorrentino

Me








Here is looking at you!


----------



## vsorrentino

At the Range...


----------



## TheManRSW




----------



## DevilsJohnson

roadkingjack said:


> http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo328/jflack/07-07040.jpg
> Hello from the bluegrass:smt1099


Back atcha from the south central part if it :smt1099


----------



## oak1971

MissouriMule said:


> I don't think I ever posted my mugshot here, so here it is:


Nice mug!


----------



## Pistolero

Nice to meet you all. This is me...


----------



## jeffreybehr

Me and my cockapooch Bandita.


----------



## nky1129

A recent pic of me and the girlfriend:


----------



## Chief_10Beers

Me, 25 years ago, heh


----------



## bruce333

Chief_10Beers said:


> Me, 25 years ago, heh


lol

No one told me we were posting old photos...here's me about the same vintage...1985


----------



## BeefyBeefo

bruce333 said:


> No one told me we were posting old photos...here's me about the same vintage...1985


This isn't me, but this is about what I looked like in 1985. :mrgreen::mrgreen:



:smt170:smt170:smt170:smt170


----------



## James NM

BeefyBeefo said:


> This isn't me, but this is about what I looked like in 1985. :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> :smt170:smt170:smt170:smt170


Whoa Nelly.

I think that one's worse than the bathtub picture.


----------



## jdeere9750

DevilsJohnson said:


> Back atcha from the south central part if it :smt1099


South central part - you're in my neck of the woods...:smt023


----------



## figaroni

Well im new so maybe i should post. Ok let me see if i can upload a pic.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

jdeere9750 said:


> South central part - you're in my neck of the woods...:smt023


Down near Mt. Vernon I am..Brodhead.


----------



## jdeere9750

I'm in Auburn, close to Bowling Green.


----------



## DeltaNu1142

Another hobby of mine: autocross racing! Here's photo/video from my last autocross event in St. Pete, FL:


----------



## KY SHOOTER

I'm gonna give this a try!! My son and I looking at a Craftsman Catalog.


----------



## amber_nicole

*Total Newbie...*

Nobody probably cares to see my pic since I'm totally new to this forum, but I thought I'd introduce myself anyway. I've always been scared (to death) of guns, but now i'm more afraid not to own one. So...hopefully you guys can get me past that and help me figure out what kind to buy. As of right now, I know nothing.


----------



## YFZsandrider

What changed your mind?


----------



## JeffWard

Me, and my MUCH better half...










JeffWard


----------



## SAS MAYHEM

My son and I


----------



## The Goat

I'm on the left getting ready to shoot some skeet.


----------



## gungirl

How do you post a pic?


----------



## Todd

gungirl said:


> How do you post a pic?


http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13283


----------



## TerryGecko

Me:









Me and my bride:


----------



## HogMan87




----------



## bruce333

general reminder: This thread is supposed to be for photos of yourself, not celebrities, or off topic discussions...


----------



## austin88

me shooting my .22










mickey and the 12 gauge


----------



## buck32

Above post. Hey I got one of those Mickey dolls too.:smt082


----------



## austin88

buck32 said:


> Above post. Hey I got one of those Mickey dolls too.:smt082


haha me and a few friends went to a outside range about 45 mins away from our house and they had a box of stuff to shoot at. big stuffed animals were a dollar so i saw mickey and was like yep hes getin it today :smt068


----------



## tropicmaster

*Pics of tropicmaster & wife*


----------



## tropicmaster

she didnt like the other photo! QQ lol


----------



## WV boy

Pic of my fiance and me in TN last summer. (Pre-prego pic of her lol)








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Gunners_Mate




----------



## 747tech

*Guess which one is me.*

http://picasaweb.google.com/747tech/Misc#5500919408524631330


----------



## BRE346

*My pic*


----------



## pinklady

*Pinklady*

 Photos | Facebook


----------



## QwikKotaTx

This is me!









On the left.


----------



## IRFemale

Yes, yes, Here I am x3


----------



## SgtMoe

Me out in the back yard playing with one of my toys.....:watching:








......:snipe:


----------



## SaltyD




----------



## zhurdan

Love this pic. The guy that took this... his camera was worth more than all my gear.

10.5" Noveske at Magpul Carbine 1&2 class. Pueblo Colorado.


----------



## twocold

taken last fall...


----------



## skullfr

This is me with a 10lb 8oz I caught in 85.She is me prize.She is gettin old like me and needs refinishing.


----------



## Potsy

Taken on the range a few days ago , shooting my S&W model 10-6. A great shootin' iron, if I say so myself!


----------



## cqui




----------



## clance

Wife and I after daughter's wedding September 2005


----------



## fast20

me and my wife... looks like i got the better deal.. 








last fall... friends ar..








me vs. 30-06 .... round one... me.... round two goes without saying


----------



## shotlady

hello, im brandi


----------



## Easy_CZ

Me and my bride in Jerusalem.


----------



## Stang.racr

me and the ar


----------



## AntzMa

Me and my boy.


----------



## Stang.racr

That's to cute


----------



## AntzMa

Thanks 
It's a little starter revolver and only shoots blanks, but he don't know that. Figured it would be a great start for him and a safe way to teach him gun safety. He's accurate as hell.... hits every single shot bullseye .... lol


----------



## cannonfodder




----------



## talldrink

At the zoo with my daughter










Riding the roller coaster with her at the fair. Bet you can't pick me out of the line up.... ha


----------



## AntzMa

Awww... look at that smile. Cute little lady ya got there. Just out of curiosity .... how tall are you? My guess is 7'.


----------



## talldrink

Thanks! I love the pic of your little guy, too! 

I'm just 6'4" but the pic does make me look a bit stretched out.


----------



## AntzMa

Ha ha ha... just 6'4"... :anim_lol:


----------



## talldrink

:mrgreen:


----------



## Todd

Sometimes when I get the "You must have played basketball, how tall are you?" question, I'll tell people I am 5'17" just to mess with their brains. :smt083


----------



## AntzMa

Ha ha ha. I'm 5'2"... once met a guy 7'. Never felt shorter in my life.


----------



## Jonny_Cannon

Me

[


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

Greeting from North Carolina.


----------



## GlockGirl

Some photos of me


----------



## OGCJason

Me:


----------



## Ascension

Only photo of me holding some thing other than a guitar! Do have video with handguns though.


----------



## TAPnRACK

This thread should be updated.... lots of new members since the last photo post.


----------



## pic

I'm only a mild mannered reporter.

Can't even find a telephone booth anymore.


----------



## TAPnRACK

I went back a few pages and only recognized one username, lol... this place must have a high turnover rate.


----------



## acepilot




----------



## Goldwing

acepilot said:


> View attachment 1043
> 
> 
> View attachment 1044


Bloomer! I've been there many times. I am from Eau Claire. You probably know Russ and Bev Schwartz.

GW


----------



## ZackAttack071309

I don't have any pictures of myself


----------



## DirtyDog

I didn't realize there was an Official Selfie Thread.

Left to right:
Kim, Me, and Sue. Taken off Cozumel.








Me, Sue and Kim in Cancun,








Sue and I at Halloween.








Me, at a demo


----------



## Dave_Sab

*Weekend at the camp site*


----------



## VAMarine

Kuwait just before the start of the war in 03.










My oldest, now 6.










The day in picked up my Nighthawk.










The wife and I in Vegas 2011?










Baby monster armbar with my daughter @ 3 years old










Moments after my youngest boy was born. He's now 10mos










The wife and I.


----------



## VAMarine

Killing some steel.


----------



## SailDesign

Doing what I enjoy most - messing about in old boats.


----------



## GCBHM

My little girl and I.








My wife and I.








My posse.

As you can see, in the pic with me and my posse, I was up to about 205lbs, but now I'm getting back more towards my fighting weight (185). Down to about 192 this morning. Trying to stay healthy so I can keep up with all these kids!


----------



## pic

GCBHM,

I Had you stereotyped very differently, Nice pics !!


----------



## GCBHM

pic said:


> GCBHM,
> 
> I Had you stereotyped very badly. Nice pics !!
> 
> View attachment 1097


I understand, and thank you! So which one am I in the sterotype pic, the little boy, or the one behind him?


----------



## SailDesign

GCBHM said:


> I understand, and thank you! So which one am I in the sterotype pic, the little boy, or the one behind him?


I had you pegged as the one all the way to the left. Looking at the world slightly quizzically, but with style as evinced by the well-pressed suit.


----------



## GCBHM

SailDesign said:


> I had you pegged as the one all the way to the left. Looking at the world slightly quizzically, but with style as evinced by the well-pressed suit.


Perhaps you have it perfectly, Sail. Although sometimes I feel like the ole boy in the middle looking like "what 'he heck". ;-)


----------



## SailDesign

GCBHM said:


> Perhaps you have it perfectly, Sail. Although sometimes I feel like the ole boy in the middle looking like "what 'he heck". ;-)


As long as you're not the one on the right who looks a little smug and isn't even bothering to look at the camera, you're fine.


----------



## GCBHM

This would be the suit, Sail.


----------



## Goldwing

My best friend Jake and I. Jake is the handsome fellow on the right.


----------



## SailDesign

goldwing said:


> My best friend Jake and I. Jake is the handsome fellow on the right.


We had a choc like that - giant beast with a broad blockhead. Miss him.

Nice pic.


----------



## GCBHM

GW, I had you looking a little older. Perhaps it's just all the wisdom. Good lookin ole boy! Jake, of course.


----------



## GCBHM

SailDesign said:


> Doing what I enjoy most - messing about in old boats.
> 
> View attachment 1091


I had you pegged as a clean shaven guy, but I like the style. Fits perfectly.


----------



## SailDesign

GCBHM said:


> I had you pegged as a clean shaven guy, but I like the style. Fits perfectly.


Nah - too much effort to shave every day. 

Plus it gives the grandkids something to play with.


----------



## pic

SailDesign said:


> Nah - too much effort to shave every day.
> 
> Plus it gives the grandkids something to play with.


You look the same , minus the wings, :smt033


----------



## pic

GCBHM said:


> GW, I had you looking a little older. Perhaps it's just all the wisdom. Good lookin ole boy! Jake, of course. ��


Photo is five years old, oops did I say that? 
:smt033


----------



## GCBHM

SailDesign said:


> Nah - too much effort to shave every day.
> 
> Plus it gives the grandkids something to play with.


Love the backdrop also! RI is a pretty state. It has been too long since I was there last. Believe it or not, I do remember some of it. I wish I had the time and money to sail, though. I love the water. Enjoyed my time as sea, even though it was on a tin can. ;-)


----------



## SailDesign

GCBHM said:


> Love the backdrop also! RI is a pretty state. It has been too long since I was there last. Believe it or not, I do remember some of it. I wish I had the time and money to sail, though. I love the water. Enjoyed my time as sea, even though it was on a tin can. ;-)


Backdrop there is Mystic Seaport in CT. It was a Wooden boat Show, and really the best way to see the best boats is to get on the water in another wooden boat and drift past it all. Being a member means I can borrow a boat when I want to (as in "hire" but at no extra cost) so it is really very pleasant.


----------



## GCBHM

SailDesign said:


> Backdrop there is Mystic Seaport in CT.


Pretty.


----------



## SailDesign

GCBHM said:


> Pretty.


Yup - but better still without all the white boatshow tents there. That area is a lovely green with a bandstand, perfect for picnics, kids playing, antique cars, etc. Just sit and watch the boats go by.


----------



## pic

...


----------



## pic

...


----------



## TAPnRACK

Me at the age of 18 on Graduation Day MCRD in San Diego.







LE Sniper School...







Some pics from the range doing instruction...
















Most recent at Easter... with my twin.


----------



## Cait43

SailDesign said:


> Doing what I enjoy most - messing about in old boats.
> 
> View attachment 1091


Looks just like you.......


----------



## Cait43

Photo of me when I was 22......... :smt1099

http://www.funnypica.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Ugly-and-Crazy-Men-16.jpg


----------



## DirtyDog

Found one of me from when I was a little kid...


----------



## GCBHM

TAPnRACK said:


> Me at the age of 18 on Graduation Day MCRD in San Diego.
> View attachment 1104
> 
> LE Sniper School...
> View attachment 1105
> 
> Some pics from the range doing instruction...
> View attachment 1106
> 
> 
> Most recent at Easter... with my twin.
> View attachment 1108


When were you at MCRD?


----------



## TAPnRACK

1991.


----------



## Goldwing

pic said:


> Photo is five years old, oops did I say that?
> :smt033


You busted me on that one! I was 50 then.

GW


----------



## SailDesign

Cait43 said:


> Photo of me when I was 22......... :smt1099
> 
> http://www.funnypica.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Ugly-and-Crazy-Men-16.jpg


Yup! Looks just like you...


----------



## GCBHM

TAPnRACK said:


> 1991.


I was at RTC San Diego from Dec 1990 - March 1991, then at NTC from Apr 1991 - Jun 1991.


----------



## berettatoter

ZackAttack071309 said:


> I don't have any pictures of myself


LOL. For some reason, your simple comment made me laugh. :anim_lol:


----------



## berettatoter

GCBHM said:


> I was at RTC San Diego from Dec 1990 - March 1991, then at NTC from Apr 1991 - Jun 1991.


I went through there in 1983! 3rd Battalion, Platoon 3131. Semper Fi Gyrenes! :smt033


----------



## VAMarine

Here's a more current one of the FAM.


----------



## Daraholsters

Hi! My name is Dana. I work at Dara Holsters. If you ever call, I will most likely answer! I'm brand new to the forums, looking forward to sharing and hearing ideas and tips with you all!


----------



## BigHead

*BigHead Here.*








This is me, I need a new life!. 
I started out dumb and I have lost ground. Here I am at 60, and I have memory lapses.
No, wait, the doctor called it dementia! fart
Where was I?


----------



## pic

You may be eating to much starch in your diet,, adding a little protein might help, ,,
Only suggesting


----------



## FieldGrade




----------



## Steve M1911A1

Um, which one is you?
You're both about the same size...


----------



## FieldGrade

Neither one.....this is actually me.


----------



## DonaldH

Nice, Can't wait to share my own Glock 43.


----------



## pic

Cool, where did you shoot the animal? 
Can't see the head shot pic.
Is that a spotted monkey? (Teasin)
What gun did you use ?


----------



## Tankgrrrlx




----------



## Mercysdad

You didn’t say “recent”
This is the lovely and long suffering wife


----------



## Brian48

Me now.









Me when I still had knees that worked normally.


----------



## drycreek

Having a good day !


----------

